# H25-100 receiver and an old 18" sat dish



## Directv customer 19879919

I am trying to get my newer H25-100 sat receiver box to work with the old 18"Phase 1 satellite dish. I realize this is a SD type dish and I will never have HD with it, which isn't a problem. I am wanting to use it on the weekends in my camp. 
I have read that I can either buy the new dish, which I don't want to, or I have been told I can convert my 18in dish to SWM by getting an SWM8 multiswitch and associated power inserter.
If this is true, would this be everything that I would need to do this? Thanks =):sure:


----------



## Davenlr

The price of the SWM8+power inserter+splitter will probably be as much as the dish/lnb combo. And you still wouldnt get any HD. Personally, I would either get a SWM dish, or trade the receiver for an H24 or lower that will work with your current dish.


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

Thanks for the quick reply. Having to mount a new dish would require me hiring someone to get on my roof, and would be a pain.
I am still under my 2 year contract with them, would I be able to trade? Also, I am only using 2 boxes at home, do you think ordering and subscribing to a 3rd box would be an option?


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

I am unable to post links until after making 5 posts to this forum, I have found something I would like opinions on, but in the meantime, if anyone could point me in the right direction with a link to everything, minus a new dish, that I would need, would be so grateful =)


----------



## Davenlr

First, where did you get an H25? If you bought it online, you should be able to return it if you havent authorized it yet...and get an H24 which will work with your current dish. If you bought it from elsewhere, its probably leased, and they wont turn it on for you anyway.


----------



## Davenlr

Directv customer 19879919 said:


> I am unable to post links until after making 5 posts to this forum, I have found something I would like opinions on, but in the meantime, if anyone could point me in the right direction with a link to everything, minus a new dish, that I would need, would be so grateful =)


http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-SWM8-DirecTV-Multiswitch/dp/B001FG73YO

You need all 3 items marked it the "get all three box below the main item". You may also need a bandstop filter for each of your other boxes.


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

The H25 came with the HR24 when the sat guy came and did my home install, I ordered it thru directv website about a year ago.


----------



## Davenlr

Directv customer 19879919 said:


> The H25 came with the HR24 when the sat guy came and did my home install, I ordered it thru directv website about a year ago.


A sat guy installed an HR24 at your house without installing an HD dish? If that is the case, call DirecTv and tell then your HD isnt working, and they will come install the right dish.


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

Trying to make 5th post so I can ask you about this link-sorry in advance


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

What is this or what would I need with this one? Is it the same thing? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003C20X1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=A18ACDNYOEMMOL


----------



## Davenlr

Yea, you would need that, and a green label splitter to split the output of the SWM multiswitch to the H25 and HR24. Any other non-HD boxes could hook into the 3 legacy ports.


----------



## dsw2112

Directv customer 19879919 said:


> The H25 came with the HR24 when the sat guy came and did my home install, I ordered it thru directv website about a year ago.


Did D* install the receivers on your SD dish, or are you just trying to use an SD dish for camping (and have the receivers correctly on an HD dish?)


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

They were correctly installed on the Slimline here at home, was just trying to get my newer model sat receiver to work with my old 18" dish, away from home, at my camp on the weekends. Apologizes for not being clearer.:blush:


----------



## Davenlr

Lots of work. Your camp have decent line of site where you could just mount a dish on a pole in the yard?


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

The camp is deep in the mountains and only has a small clearing in the direction of the old satellite-It would have to be mounted on the roof where the other one now is, other locations were tried before without any luck...


----------



## Davenlr

OK. Well, that should work doing what you want to do, just a little pricey considering you still wont get any HD. Of course, in the woods, I wouldnt probably care myself. Id be outside with my camera hiking.


----------



## Directv customer 19879919

Love to hike, fish, swim, build a nice campfire...wish I was there now 
Really appreciate all the help you have given this evening-I have spent hours looking in other forums online, and couldn't believe all the info I found at this one, so impressed I created an account here and had answers that I had not been able to find anywhere. I intend to keep this account because of all the info and latest news and such helpful people, such as yourself.
If you don't mind me asking one more question, at least I hope it's my last one, lol. You said I needed something with a green label? I am not sure what that is-would you mind finding me a link for such a device? 
Again, thanks for all your help, and hope you get to go on that hike soon. :goodjob:


----------



## The Merg

Directv customer 19879919 said:


> Love to hike, fish, swim, build a nice campfire...wish I was there now
> Really appreciate all the help you have given this evening-I have spent hours looking in other forums online, and couldn't believe all the info I found at this one, so impressed I created an account here and had answers that I had not been able to find anywhere. I intend to keep this account because of all the info and latest news and such helpful people, such as yourself.
> If you don't mind me asking one more question, at least I hope it's my last one, lol. You said I needed something with a green label? I am not sure what that is-would you mind finding me a link for such a device?
> Again, thanks for all your help, and hope you get to go on that hike soon. :goodjob:


That just refers to the color of the label that is on the splitter and the SWM8 unit. Basically, if it has a green label or a green dot sticker on it, it is compatible with DECA (for MRV). If you are just setting up this one receiver at the camp, then this is not as important, but I think most people would recommend it still. You would actually be pretty hard-pressed to find a splitter or SWM unit that is not green label nowadays.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2

And remember of course that depending on where your cabin is located, you may not be able to receive your local channels there. As local channels for the most part are on spotbeams, and your cabin maybe outside the spotbeam's much smaller (compared to CONUS for nationals) satellite footprint.


----------



## ThomasM

Instead of fiddling around with your H25, why don't you just purchase (used) an old compatible SD receiver and add it to your account (for $6/mo) and take it up to camp? I'm sure those brainy CSR's would have no clue that it wouldn't work with your SWM dish and would cheerfully add it to your account.

Irregardless if you transport your H25 to camp or do the above you are in violation of the Terms of Service since all receivers on an account are supposed to be at the same address.


----------



## Jacob Braun

ThomasM said:


> Instead of fiddling around with your H25, why don't you just purchase (used) an old compatible SD receiver and add it to your account (for $6/mo) and take it up to camp? I'm sure those brainy CSR's would have no clue that it wouldn't work with your SWM dish and would cheerfully add it to your account.
> 
> Irregardless if you transport your H25 to camp or do the above you are in violation of the Terms of Service since all receivers on an account are supposed to be at the same address.


Sigh. Taking a receiver camping with you is fine. Having three receivers at one house, three at another, all active on one account at the same time is not.

A used receiver is probably the best way to go. *BUT* BE SURE TO CALL DIRECTV AND GIVE THEM THE RID BEFORE ANY MONEY CHANGES HANDS!

That way you'll know if you can indeed activate it on your account. A lot of people will try to sell their leased receivers after they cancel DirecTV and they even have balances left on their account, so this is why you must call DirecTV and verify that the receiver is owned/transferrable before you pay for it.

Once you buy a receiver and verify the RID you will need to buy an Access Card for $20. The Access Card team are the ones you really need to talk to, because they have the final say over whether they will allow a receiver to be on your account. A D12 will be no problem, a D10 or a D11 they may question you about but if you explain to them you are using it for camping it should not be an issue.

TL;DR: Buy a used SD receiver. Verify the RID with DirecTV. Much easier than having a full SWM-8 multiswitch just for camping.


----------



## smitbret

ThomasM said:


> Instead of fiddling around with your H25, why don't you just purchase (used) an old compatible SD receiver and add it to your account (for $6/mo) and take it up to camp? *I'm sure those brainy CSR's would have no clue that it wouldn't work with your SWM dish and would cheerfully add it to your account.*
> Irregardless if you transport your H25 to camp or do the above you are in violation of the Terms of Service since all receivers on an account are supposed to be at the same address.


<Hastily makes note that if ThomasM from Milwaukee, WI ever calls in for customer support that I should act as dumb as possible>

And just to clarify, if you are not actively accessing DirecTV service from both locations at the same time then it is perfectly acceptable to have multiple locations on a DirecTV account.


----------



## Jacob Braun

smitbret said:


> <Hastily makes note that if ThomasM from Milwaukee, WI ever calls in for customer support that I should act as dumb as possible>
> 
> And just to clarify, if you are not actively accessing DirecTV service from both locations at the same time then it is perfectly acceptable to have multiple locations on a DirecTV account.


*snickers* Exactly!


----------

